# Kentucky, London or richmond area



## neonvirus (Feb 9, 2004)

2 players looking to start a DnD game or join a game in or around london, kentucky, or in richmond kentucky. email me at schizumfreak@hotmail.com


----------



## neonvirus (Feb 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## Lhorgrim (Mar 3, 2004)

neonvirus said:
			
		

> 2 players looking to start a DnD game or join a game in or around london, kentucky, or in richmond kentucky. email me at schizumfreak@hotmail.com



Hi, I live in Danville KY and my group (3 sometimes 4 players) is looking for more gamers.  I'll e-mail you with more info.


----------



## neonvirus (Apr 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## neonvirus (Apr 25, 2004)

bump one more time


----------

